# Esse cara é só sacanagem.



## saulomg

Frase: Bob nao leva nada sério. Esta sempre fazendo piadas de tudo! Esse cara é só sacanagem.

*Nao estou dando uma conotaçao pejorativa ao termo "sacanagem". Poderia ser "This dude is pure bullyshiit!" ? O que vocês acham?


----------



## Vanda

Você está certo, aí na frase não é pejorativo.


> Ato praticado contra alguém como deboche, gracejo ou ludibrio; BANDALHEIRA; SACANICE: Esse cara vive fazendo sacanagem_ com todo mundo!_


_

_


> Poderia ser "This dude is pure bullyshiit!" ? O que vocês acham?


 Pode. Veja este tópico: _http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1993356


_


----------



## machadinho

saulomg said:


> Frase: Bob nao leva nada sério. Esta sempre fazendo piadas de tudo! Esse cara é só sacanagem.
> 
> *Nao estou dando uma conotaçao pejorativa ao termo "sacanagem". Poderia ser "This dude is pure bullyshiit!" ? O que vocês acham?


Qual a diferença entre bullyshit e bullshit? Se nenhuma, pessoalmente acho bullshit pesado. Por que não  mockery?

Abraços.


----------



## Vanda

Mas aí, M., você há de convir que sacanagem não é nenhuma flor. Acho que está no mesmo nível do bullshit.


----------



## machadinho

É verdade.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Hi saulomg. "Bullshitter" can definitely be pejorative. Take a look at urban dictionary for "bullshit" and "bullshitter". It ain't a pretty read lol.

However, there are also situations where bullshitting can refer to having a good time with a friend.
"My army bunk mate and I get along great, we're constantly bullshitting around with each other."
"Her family is made up of cheery, good-humored folks who seem to like nothing more than standing around the kitchen and bullshitting with each other."

I'm not exactly sure what SACANAGEM means. But maybe you can describe the guy as "A CUT UP".
To cut up = 1. to make fun of. 2. to joke around
A cut up = someone who jokes a lot; a class clown; does hilariously inappropriate things

JOKER = a funny/humorous person.
Another idea: "He clowns/jokes around all the time."


----------



## Crockett

I always thought of 'sacanear' as, &quot;to screw over&quot;- in the non-sexual way.  But having just said that, now that I read the phrase: 

&quot;Bob nao leva nada sério. Esta sempre fazendo piadas de tudo! Esse cara é só sacanagem.&quot; 

I would translate this as:
&quot;Bob doesn't take anything serious.  He's always goofing off.  This guy is just full of it.  

So maybe a &quot;full of crap&quot; conotation would be appropriate.  It really depends on the context.


----------



## breezeofwater

saulomg said:


> Frase: Bob nao leva nada sério. Esta sempre fazendo piadas de tudo! Esse cara é só sacanagem.
> 
> *Nao estou dando uma conotaçao pejorativa ao termo "sacanagem". Poderia ser "This dude is pure bullyshiit!" ? O que vocês acham?


Não seria um pouco como em francês sem dar uma conotação pejorativa?
"Bob ne prend rien au sérieux. Il déconne à fond ! Il dit que des conneries!"
BW


----------



## GamblingCamel

On the Net, I found a Fotolog comment with the exact same phrasing. The person is talking about a pic where a guy's dressed in a wild shirt. 



> Olhaí o bonitaum do Jim Carrey (nem sei como escreve isso huahua). mas tá engraçadona essa foto, hein? huahuau esse cara é só sacanagem... =P Abraço!


"He's such a funny guy/comedian."
"Bonitaum" is not in the dictionary. Does "o bonitaum do Jim Carrey" mean something like "he's as good as Jim Carrey"?


----------



## Soldumapraia

machadinho said:


> Qual a diferença entre bullyshit e bullshit?



The correct term is *bullshit*. Bullyshit doesn't have a meaning as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## anaczz

_"bonitaum"  _= bonitão = aumentativo de bonito


----------



## GamblingCamel

Soldumapraia said:


> The correct term is *bullshit*. Bullyshit doesn't have a meaning as far as I'm concerned.


It's not even in Urban Dictionary. I checked there because I thought it might be new slang I didn't know. 



anaczz said:


> _"bonitaum"  _= bonitão = aumentativo de bonito


"He's better than Jim Carrey." OK TY TZ.


----------



## anaczz

GamblingCamel said:


> It's not even in Urban Dictionary. I checked there because I thought it might be new slang I didn't know.
> 
> 
> "He's better than Jim Carrey." OK TY TZ.


Olha aí o bonitão do _Jim Carrey_!
Look, there is this gorgeous guy, _Jim Carrey_. (does it make sense for you?)


----------



## GamblingCamel

anaczz said:


> Olha aí o bonitão do _Jim Carrey_!
> Look, there is this gorgeous guy, _Jim Carrey_. (does it make sense for you?)


Yes it does.  Grammatically, I had confused "aumentivo" with "comparativo". Aumentivo = intensifier.

EDIT:

*Saulomg*> In a conversation with a young person who knows USA pop culture, you could probably say:
"He's a Jim Carrey clone/double/wannabe".

*PT speakers* > Please tell me if it'd be correct to say that Jim Carrey is "o rei da sacanagem". 
I am still unsure about what "sacanagem" means -- and I'm too lazy to do research atm.


----------



## Johannes

Perhaps sacanagem could  be  translated as mischievousness : playful in a naughty or teasing way *but also *as spiteful behaviour or
troublesome; irritating: a *mischievous* prank. ( um sacana),


----------



## GamblingCamel

Johannes said:


> Perhaps sacanagem could  be  translated as mischievousness : playful in a naughty or teasing way *but also *as spiteful behaviour or
> troublesome; irritating: a *mischievous* prank. ( um sacana),


Okay, I see, like lots of idiomatic language, the specific meaning of "sacanagem" depends on context.
In EN, one can say "prankster" (using Jim Carrey again as a test case ). JC is Canadian btw.


Regarding "sacanagem": Hatchett used it last night in the MIGALHAS thread to mean "mischief".



GOODVIEW said:


> Desculpa, Machadinho, ser confrontado com uma imagem dessas na hora da larica foi cruel da minha parte...
> 
> 
> machadinho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pô, GV, sacanagem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOODVIEW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Não se esqueça das lascas !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Istriano

*Só de sacanagem* by Elisa Lucinda is very good.
Try to Google it.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Istriano said:


> *Só de sacanagem* by Elisa Lucinda is very good.


Thanks, I.  However, he cultural allusions go over my head.  Also, the "emotional edge" in Brazilian poetry doesn't always line up with my North American soul.



> Pois bem, se mexeram comigo, com a velha e fiel fé do meu povo sofrido, então agora eu vou sacanear: mais honesta ainda vou ficar.
> Só de sacanagem!
> Dirão: "Deixa de ser boba, desde Cabral que aqui todoo mundo rouba"
> e eu vou dizer: Não importa, será esseo meu carnaval, vou confiar mais e outra vez.


----------

